
How to Give a Killer Presentation - scholia
http://hbr.org/2013/06/how-to-give-a-killer-presentation/ar/1
======
ColinWright
Single page:

[http://hbr.org/2013/06/how-to-give-a-killer-
presentation/ar/...](http://hbr.org/2013/06/how-to-give-a-killer-
presentation/ar/pr)

~~~
scholia
Thanks! I did look for a way to do that, and failed to find it....

